# Baitcast für Anfänger - Vorschläge und Kaufberatung



## Orothred (11. Oktober 2021)

Moin liebe Angler,

ich überlege schon lange, ob ich mir das Baitcast-Angeln mal anschauen soll. Bisher war ich hauptsächlich auf Friedfisch unterwegs, und eine neue Angelart würde mich vermutlich motivieren, auch den Raubfischen mal mehr nachzustellen.

Was ist denn von folgender Combo zu halten?

*Shimano Bass One XT*

*Shimano SLX 151*


Auf was ist so allgemein zu achten, damit man beim Werfen nicht in Frustation verfällt?


----------



## Michael.S (11. Oktober 2021)

Ich würde darauf achten das die Rolle eine Stressfrei Spule hat , das heist das sich die Spule beim Wurf nicht überdrehen kann , die sind zwar etwas teurer aber mann hat mehr davon zb. diese Daiwa Tatula hat so etwas , gibt es auch von anderen Herstellern 
https://www.amazon.de/Daiwa-Tatula-103-Baitcastrolle-Linkshand/dp/B08NWX3L6H


----------



## ragbar (12. Oktober 2021)

Orothred schrieb:


> Auf was ist so allgemein zu achten, damit man beim Werfen nicht in Frustation verfällt?


Bei Nutzung von Multis,egal ob Rond Profile oder Baitcast, weicheren, schwungvolleren Wurfstil ranzuzüchten.


----------



## f4c3onl1n3 (12. Oktober 2021)

Moinsen, mit der Kombi machst auf jeden Fall nichts falsch, ich bin zwar der Meinung gleich richtig zu kaufen und nicht erst eine ich probiere es mal aus Kombi aber damit wirst du spass haben und vernünftig die ersten Schritte machen können.
Als Schnur kann ich dir wärmsten die Shimano Kairiki x4 empfehlen.

Ansonsten, wie ragbar schon schrieb, ist die Wurftechnik mit einer BC etwas anders.
Spinning: zurück und dann eher zackig nach vorne 
BC: alles in einem eine harmonische runde Bewegung.

Auf YT gibt es sehr sehr viel Material für Beginner. Ich habe es mir auch alles von dort geholt, mein Wissen, und baitcaste nun seit 4 Monaten super Problemlos.
Besitze mittlerweile eine M-Klasse (Tailwalk) und eine H-Klasse (Shimano).

Aber ganz ehrlich, ist alles kein Hexenwerk! Einfach mit der Rolle auseinander setzen.
Logische zusammenhänge von Spulenbremse -> Fliehkraftbremse -> Magnetbremse


----------



## Bankside Dreamer (12. Oktober 2021)

Das ist ein interessanter Thread, mit einer Baitcaster Combo liebäugle ich nämlich ebenfalls seit geraumer Zeit.

Nur gefallen mir diese Low Profile Rollen irgendwie nicht so gut, die fischt heute irgendwie jeder. Die Shimano Cardiff, mit ihrer klassischen runden Aufmachung, gefällt mir hingegen sehr gut. Weiß hier jemand etwas über diese Rolle zu berichten?

Es gibt sie scheinbar als 201, 301 & 401 Modell. Natürlich kommt für mich als Rechtshänder nur ein Modell mit der Kurbel auf der linken Seite in Frage, welches bei der Cardiff allerdings zu finden ist.

Lassen sich mit dem Teil nur amtliche Jerkbaits und größere Wobbler werfen oder auch kleinere bzw. leichtere Kunstköder? Das Gewicht der zu werfenden Köder soll bei Baitcaster Rollen ja nicht unwichtig sein bzw. sollten Rolle und Ködergewicht aufeinander abgestimmt sein.

Was kann sie nun, die Shimano Cardiff? Und gibt es eventuell noch andere Rollen dieser Art?

Besten Dank.


----------



## Hecht100+ (12. Oktober 2021)

Bankside Dreamer schrieb:


> Und gibt es eventuell noch andere Rollen dieser Art?


Eine Nummer günstiger wäre die Shimano Corvallus 401, gibt es auch kleiner. Mittlere bis große Spinner gehen , doch ich benutze sie für große Jerks und Bigbaits, für  kleinere Köder ist eine leichtere Kombi besser geeignet.


----------



## Taxidermist (12. Oktober 2021)

Bankside Dreamer schrieb:


> Das ist ein interessanter Thread, mit einer Baitcaster Combo liebäugle ich nämlich ebenfalls seit geraumer Zeit.
> 
> Nur gefallen mir diese Low Profile Rollen irgendwie nicht so gut, die fischt heute irgendwie jeder. Die Shimano Cardiff, mit ihrer klassischen runden Aufmachung, gefällt mir hingegen sehr gut. Weiß hier jemand etwas über diese Rolle zu berichten?
> 
> ...


Hier gibt es eine Tabelle, wo du nachschauen kannst.
Leider haben wir hier Im AB sowas in all den Jahren nicht hin bekommen?








						Baitcast Datenbank – Barsch-Junkie.de
					

In der Baitcast Datenbank finden sie die durchschnittliche Wurfgewichte von Rollen wie Daiwa,Abu Garcia,Shimano,Megabass,Quantum,Tailwalk und Tica




					barsch-junkie.de
				




Ich bin genau wie du an das Multirollenfischen heran gegangen und habe mir eine Abu 5601 geholt.
Diese fische ich auf einer Jerk Rute 1,90m, 120gr. WG, mit mittelschweren Jerks und Krautködern.
Zum Schleppen habe ich diese auch schon missbraucht und am Edersee einen Meter Hecht damit gefangen.
Ich hole diese Kombi aber nur noch äußerst selten hervor, weil ich an großen Gewässern und vom Boot Strecke machen muss und mir die erreichten Wurfweiten nicht ausreichen.
Mit einer guten Statio Kombo haue ich so ziemlich alles etwa ein Drittel weiter raus.

Jürgen


----------



## Michael.S (12. Oktober 2021)

Ich habe noch eine ältere Shimano Curado , die wirft ausschließlich schwere jerkbaits , dafür habe ich sie damals auch gekauft , mittlerweile bin ich ja eher zum Barschangeln übergegangen , ich war dann auf der Suche nach einer Baitcaster für leichte Gewichte , gelandet bin ich dann bei der Abu Garcia Black Max , die kostet grade mal knapp 60 Euro und wirft 8 gramm Köder um die 30 Meter , gebt mal bei Youtube : Baitcaster Abu Garcia Black Max Test ein ein sehr guter Bericht , gekauft habe ich sie dann doch nicht da ich eine Baitcaster mit Stressfreesystem schon lieber hätte , vielleicht im nächsten Jahr
​


----------



## Bankside Dreamer (12. Oktober 2021)

Hecht100+ schrieb:


> Eine Nummer günstiger wäre die Shimano Corvallus 401, gibt es auch kleiner. Mittlere bis große Spinner gehen , doch ich benutze sie für große Jerks und Bigbaits, für  kleinere Köder ist eine leichtere Kombi besser geeignet.



Vielen Dank. Die Shimano Corvallus hatte ich zum Beispiel noch gar nicht auf dem Schirm. 

Allzu klein werden die damit zu werfenden Köder bei mir auch nicht ausfallen, ich würde damit bevorzugt auf Hecht & Zander angeln wollen.
Etwa mittelgroße Wobbler oder aber Spinnerbaits würden damit dann zum Einsatz kommen.

Es gab von Shimano, wohl in Zusammenarbeit mit Rapala, einmal eine ältere Printanzeige. Abgebildet lehnte eine Reihe von, mit runden Shimano Multirollen ausgerüsteten, Shimano Spinnruten an einem Weidezaun. Bestückt waren diese Ruten allesamt mit den scheinbar aktuellsten Wobbler Modellen von Rapala. Diese Anzeige, ich finde sie leider nirgends mehr, hat sich mir irgendwie in die Netzhaut und auch ins Hirn gebrannt. Wohl weil ich mir dieses Tackle damals niemals hätte leisten können. Vielleicht "muss" es heute daher auch unbedingt eine runde Baitcaster Rolle für mich sein?


----------



## Fruehling (12. Oktober 2021)

Zum "sich Reinfinden" empfehle ich nach gut 20 Jahren eigener BC-Erfahrung immer noch die kostengünstigen ABU-Modelle der Max-Serie! Hier gibt es von Pro-Max über Silver-Max, sowie Blue- und Black-Max Rollen, die nicht nur funktionell und sehr stabil, sondern auch günstig sind.

Sie verfügen sogar über das Magnetbremssystem der teils deutlich teureren ABUs, welches ziemlich sicher Perücken der üblen Sorte verhindert. Eine BC-Rute mit mindestens semiparabolischer Aktion sollte freiwillige Pflicht sein, denn, wie einer meiner Vorredner bereits schrieb, geht es beim möglichst verlustfreien Werfen mit Multirollen um Gleichmäßigkeit, damit die Schnur schön von der Rolle flitzen kann und auch mit kleineren Ködergewichten passable Wurfweiten erzielt werden können.


----------



## Fruehling (12. Oktober 2021)

So sieht das übrigens im Kofferaum aus, wenn man nach NL zum Poldern fährt...


----------



## Wertachfischer_KF (14. Oktober 2021)

Hi, nachdem ich das Fischen mit der Baitcastrute schon lange interessant finde, wollte ich diesen Herbst mal reinschnuppern. Eine Baitcastrute (Quantum Drive) hatte ich ohnehin dieses Jahr über den Raubfisch-Thread gewonnen. Gestern war ich bei meinem örtlichen Dealer um ihn nach einer günstigen Rolle zu fragen. Er hatte mir eine gebrauchte Quantum Probe QP100 für kleines Geld überlassen. Das teuerste war die Schnur, die ich neu aufspulen lassen habe. 

Jetzt habe ich allerdings das Gefühl, dass es sich um eine Rolle für Linkshänder handelt. Oder habe ich sie einfach falsch an die Rute geschraubt?

P.S. Sorry für das verdrehte Bild. Auf meinem Rechner wird es richtig angezeigt.


----------



## Taxidermist (14. Oktober 2021)

Wertachfischer_KF schrieb:


> Jetzt habe ich allerdings das Gefühl, dass es sich um eine Rolle für Linkshänder handelt. Oder habe ich sie einfach falsch an die Rute geschraubt?


Genau für Linkshänder (Amis) gedacht, wenn du rechtshändiger Mitteleuropäer bist, dann hättest du besser eine linksgekurbelte Multi gekauft.
Vorteil ist dann, die Rute wird mit der kräftigeren rechten Hand gehalten und geworfen, bei anders rum gekurbelter Rolle sieht man bei den Aspiranten dann häufig ein umständliches umgreifen der Rute von rechts nach links wenn nach dem Wurf gekurbelt werden muss, weil geworfen wird von diesen auch 
mit der rechten (Führ)Hand.

Jürgen


----------



## Wertachfischer_KF (14. Oktober 2021)

Danke für deine Erklärung, Jürgen. Auf den Unterschied zwischen LH und RH hatte weder der Verkäufer noch ich geachtet. Mit links zu werfen, stelle ich mir schon gewöhnungsbedürftig vor. Dann werde ich noch einmal im Laden vorbei schauen. Sicher können wir uns irgendwie einigen. Schade ist es vor allem um die neue Schnur. Zur Not müsste ich die runterziehen und auf eine andere Baitcast spulen. Die Rolle selbst hat mich einen 10er gekostet. Da hält sich der Schaden in Grenzen.


----------



## Bankside Dreamer (14. Oktober 2021)

Das mit den überwiegend für Linkshänder produzierten Baitcaster- oder aber Multirollen verstehe ich bis heute nicht. Auch wenn anfänglich und sicherlich noch immer sehr viel für den amerikanischen Markt produziert wird, ich kann mir nicht vorstellen dass dort die Linkshänder überwiegen, im Gegensatz zum Rest der Welt.

Ich frage mich echt jedes Mal, wie man so anspruchslos sein kann und als Rechtshänder freiwillig so etwas benutzt bzw. vom Markt nicht auch Modelle für Rechtshänder einfordert? Da tun die Amis gerne mal so als wären sie die Geilsten und dann führt dort ein Rechtshänder die Rute freiwillig mit seinem schwachen & eventuell motorisch weniger trainierten linken Arm?

Gibt es dafür etwa irgendwelche historischen oder aber kulturellen Gründe? Ziehen die Amis eventuell ihren obligatorischen Colt mit rechts und brauchen daher eine freie rechte Hand?

Wie gesagt, ich denke die Rechtshänder werden auch in Amerika überwiegen. Natürlich ist es gut, dass Links- und auch Rechtshänder passende Rollenvarianten angeboten bekommen aber mir erschließt sich der Sinn auf dem amerikanischen Markt irgendwie nicht. 

Ich könnte so jedenfalls niemals Angeln und wenn ich mich eigens wegen einer solchen Rolle umgewöhnen müsste, dann würde ich sie glaube ich gar nicht großartig benutzen, so dass gar nicht erst ein Gewöhnungseffekt oder aber Übung damit zustande käme.


----------



## Taxidermist (14. Oktober 2021)

Die Linksgekurbelten Multis kamen ja erst auf als auch Europäer sich für diese Angelrollen interessierten, früher als vor ca. 40 Jahren gab es gar keine, oder nur äußerst selten, Linkshand Modelle.
Ich kann mir das nur so erklären, wenn man von Klein auf lernt so zu Angeln, dann fällt einem vielleicht gar nicht auf, dass es eigentlich unlogisch ist sein Gerät so zu handhaben?
Und selbst dann bleibt man bei der eingeübten Technik.

Jürgen


----------



## Bankside Dreamer (14. Oktober 2021)

Taxidermist schrieb:


> Die Linksgekurbelten Multis kamen ja erst auf, als auch Europäer sich für diese Angelrollen interessierten, früher als vor ca. 40 Jahren gab es gar keine, oder nur äußerst selten, Linkshand Modelle.
> Ich kann mir das nur so erklären, wenn man von Klein auf lernt so zu Angeln, dann fällt einem vielleicht gar nicht auf, dass es eigentlich unlogisch ist sein Gerät so zu handhaben?
> Und selbst dann bleibt man bei der eingeübten Technik.
> 
> Jürgen



Sag ich ja, die spinnen die Amis.


----------



## Fruehling (14. Oktober 2021)

Ich bin mir ziemlich sicher, daß diese "Unsitte" ihren Ursprung im Big-Game hat. Mit entsprechenden Gurten und Kampfstühlen ausgestattet, kann dort der ganze Oberkörper drillen und so für Druck im Drill sorgen. Die in der Regel stärkere rechte Hand wird also zum Kurbeln eingesetzt, was ja auch, wenn man Videos über diese Art des Fischens schaut, mit hohem Kraftaufwand verbunden ist.

Mich wollte vor vielen Jahren ein Gerätehändler in Köln, der nur RH-Multis im Programm hatte, allen Ernstes umerziehen. Den Laden habe ich nie wieder betreten...


----------



## Bankside Dreamer (14. Oktober 2021)

Fruehling schrieb:


> Ich bin mir ziemlich sicher, daß diese "Unsitte" ihren Ursprung im Big-Game hat. Mit entsprechenden Gurten und Kampfstühlen ausgestattet, kann dort der ganze Oberkörper drillen und so für Druck im Drill sorgen. Die in der Regel stärkere rechte Hand wird also zum Kurbeln eingesetzt, was ja auch, wenn man Videos über diese Art des Fischens schaut, mit hohem Kraftaufwand verbunden ist.
> 
> Mich wollte vor vielen Jahren ein Gerätehändler in Köln, der nur RH-Multis im Programm hatte, allen Ernstes umerziehen. Den Laden habe ich nie wieder betreten...



Deine Theorie, bezüglich der Big Gamer, finde ich gar nicht mal so abwegig. Auch ich vermute einen kulturellen Hintergrund und den Rest macht dann eventuell, die von Taxidermist erwähnte, traditionelle Verwendung von Linkshandmodellen aus. _Wie der Vater, so der Sohn... _

Wie wollte er Dich denn umerziehen? Etwa so wie anno dazumal in der Schule, mit einer auf den Rücken gebundenen Hand und einem Holzlineal?


----------



## Fruehling (14. Oktober 2021)

So ungefähr! 

Der Zusatz LH bzw. RH bezieht sich in dem Fall ganz eindeutig auf die kurbelnde Hand, ist also grundsätzlich schon irreführend.


----------



## Bankside Dreamer (14. Oktober 2021)

Fruehling schrieb:


> Der Zusatz LH bzw. RH bezieht sich in dem Fall ganz eindeutig auf die kurbelnde Hand, ist also grundsätzlich schon irreführend.



Da bin ich also nicht der Einzige, der diese Bezeichnugen stets etwas irritierend findet. Wobei ich gegenwärtig nur eine - rechts gekurbelte - Multirolle von Penn besitze.

Diese gab es damals im Angelladen und sie wurde mir zusammen mit einer 50lb Rute, mit durchgehender Rollerberingung, aufgeschwatzt. Dabei ging es bei der damaligen Norwegenreise der Jugendgruppe doch gar nicht zum Heilbuttangeln.


----------



## thanatos (14. Oktober 2021)

Bankside Dreamer schrieb:


> Sag ich ja, die spinnen die Amis.


die Angel - Amis kenne ich nur aus Filmen - für mich sind sie die aller Besten -
- Vater und Sohn ziehen los jeder eine Rute ,Papa trägt noch ein kleines Angelköfferchen
und am Wasser sitzen sie auf tollen Stühlen und haben alles dabei  - einfach geil !

aber nun zum Thema - meine Spinnangelei habe ich mit einer einfachen Achsrolle und einer 
Eschenrute mit Kupferdrahtringen begonnen - 
Als nun die Baitcaster in Mode gekommen sind - naja probiers mal - Angebot 
Abu Silvermax - Rute und Rolle 60,- € 
Ja für nicht zu leichte Köder ok - aber im Handling einer Stationärrolle doch unterlegen .
nein ich will mich nicht streiten - es gibt sicher Fan´s - und beide Systheme haben Vor-und Nachteile !
mein Rat - probier es erst mit einer preiswerten Combo bevor eine mehrere 100,-€
teure irgend wo rumsteht


----------



## thanatos (14. Oktober 2021)

@ Bankside Dreamer
Ja für Norwegen habe ich auch so eine mit Rechtskurbel und finde es gut wenn ich mal wechseln kann ,
immer mit rechts hochpumpen ist für´n ollen Mann ja nicht mehr so gut - und ist der rechte Arm
wirklich der Stärkere ?  Bei vielen Arbeiten ist die hebend Hand die linke - die Rechte steuert .
Denk mal ans Mistforken oder Umgraben .


----------



## Lajos1 (14. Oktober 2021)

Taxidermist schrieb:


> Die Linksgekurbelten Multis kamen ja erst auf als auch Europäer sich für diese Angelrollen interessierten, früher als vor ca. 40 Jahren gab es gar keine, oder nur äußerst selten, Linkshand Modelle.
> Ich kann mir das nur so erklären, wenn man von Klein auf lernt so zu Angeln, dann fällt einem vielleicht gar nicht auf, dass es eigentlich unlogisch ist sein Gerät so zu handhaben?
> Und selbst dann bleibt man bei der eingeübten Technik.
> 
> Jürgen


Hallo,

stimmt! Ich kenne aus den 1960ern und frühen 1970ern auch nur das Wechseln der Rute von der rechten auf die linke Hand unmittelbar nach dem Wurf. Gekurbelt wurde dann eben mit der rechten Hand. Ich sah darin kein großes Problem, war eben so. Andere Geräte gab es da nicht oder waren eben nicht verbreitet.

Peri Heil

Lajos


----------



## Wertachfischer_KF (14. Oktober 2021)

Wertachfischer_KF schrieb:


> Hi, nachdem ich das Fischen mit der Baitcastrute schon lange interessant finde, wollte ich diesen Herbst mal reinschnuppern. Eine Baitcastrute (Quantum Drive) hatte ich ohnehin dieses Jahr über den Raubfisch-Thread gewonnen. Gestern war ich bei meinem örtlichen Dealer um ihn nach einer günstigen Rolle zu fragen. Er hatte mir eine gebrauchte Quantum Probe QP100 für kleines Geld überlassen. Das teuerste war die Schnur, die ich neu aufspulen lassen habe.
> 
> Jetzt habe ich allerdings das Gefühl, dass es sich um eine Rolle für Linkshänder handelt. Oder habe ich sie einfach falsch an die Rute geschraubt?
> 
> P.S. Sorry für das verdrehte Bild. Auf meinem Rechner wird es richtig angezeigt.



Gute Neuigkeiten: mein Dealer hat die Rolle zurückgenommen und mir die Schnur abgespult. Im Laden hat er kaum Baitcastrollen da. Er macht sich aber bei den Großhändlern nach einem günstigen Modell schlau und meldet sich dann wieder bei mir. Da dieses Projekt für mich jetzt nicht dringend ist, warte ich einfach mal entspannt ab.


----------



## Sensitivfischer (28. Oktober 2021)

Wertachfischer_KF schrieb:


> Gute Neuigkeiten: mein Dealer hat die Rolle zurückgenommen und mir die Schnur abgespult. Im Laden hat er kaum Baitcastrollen da. Er macht sich aber bei den Großhändlern nach einem günstigen Modell schlau und meldet sich dann wieder bei mir. Da dieses Projekt für mich jetzt nicht dringend ist, warte ich einfach mal entspannt ab.


Da hast du aber einen netten Dealer.
Die Meisten verkaufen so eine Rechtshänder- Rolle an den Ahnungslosen eher absichtlich, weil sie die sonst kaum noch loswerden können.


----------



## Wertachfischer_KF (28. Oktober 2021)

Ja, wir kennen uns schon mehrere Jahre. Wir hatten beide nicht darauf geachtet, ob es sich um eine Rechts- oder Linkshandrolle handelt. Heute hat mir der Dealer mitgeteilt, dass er eine Quantum Pulse für mich organisiert hat. Sie wird wohl demnächst geliefert.


----------

